# cracking in an egg?



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone crack in a raw egg with their baby's food? I heard the shell is good for calcium too! I got some organic, free range eggs from a family friend who raises a whole bunch of chickens and wanted to try putting one in Heaven's food! Thanks in advance!


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

An egg is great for them 2 or 3x a week. I'm not brave enough to throw the shell in though. I have to put it through the coffee grinder (which I bought just to ground egg shells) and make it into a powder. I just get so nervous thinking about them choking.
If you don't feel like putting a raw egg in, you can scramble it , hard boil or soft boil it too. But raw should be fine.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I love the coffee grinder suggestion...a great use for the ugly one I never threw away...







I'll have to dig it out of the cupboard and clean it up _really well_ first though....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hard boil eggs for them and stick it in the blender...shells and all and add it to their food.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I crack the eggs, scrambled it and then I use a mortar (I'm Asian and I cook mostly Asian food) to turn the shells to a powder like consistency and mix it into the scrambled egg.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Guess what. Raw eggs can deplete the supply of biotin in dogs. Cooked eggs are better for them (protein).

I wouldn't feed raw eggs.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Guess what. Raw eggs can deplete the supply of biotin in dogs. Cooked eggs are better for them (protein).
> 
> I wouldn't feed raw eggs.[/B]


Raw eggs--Isn't salmonilla (sp?) also an issue? I don't even let my kids lick brownie or cookie batter that has raw eggs in it...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think samonella is as big a threat as some think. I know when I was in high school my dad used to make us breakfast drinks with Nestle's, milk and one raw egg per drink. None of us ever got sick from it.

It can also bind the biotin in humans as well but raw eggs would have to be ingested over a long period of time.


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

thanx for the input everyone!


----------

